# From Grind to Grand This Past Week at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
April 5, 2018






*WEDNESDAY - Mar. 28th*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - Slow grind over the past weekend with the low tide and strong winds ending with half limits of trout for their efforts but things seem to be picking back up this week so far.

*THURSDAY - Mar. 29th*
_*Capt. Perry Rankin*_ - Had the pleasure of fishing with two gentlemen that are homebuilders who were visiting the lodge. Wednesday was a very windy day, but we did manage a few fish. Thursday, on the other hand, proved to be a beautiful day with great success. Also, got to see our three resident Whooping Cranes.

*TUESDAY - Apr. 3rd*
_*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*_ - Tuesday and Wednesday were with repeat customers in the building supply biz entertaining top producers. Wind was high both days, but out of different directions, challenging us on locating and catching fish. Good friends and friendly competition made it all good at Bay Flats Lodge.

_*Capt. Todd Jones*_ - Tuesday was a â€œNewâ€ kind of day with Steve from New Braunfels, and Brandon from New Jersey - lifelong friends making their first visit to Bay Flats Lodge as the highlight to their annual visit. Brutal south winds were no deterrent to a fun-filled day of friendship and fishing. Both guys enjoyed their limits of trout and redfish, with Brandon catching his personal best trout at 22â€. They released another three limits of reds before calling it a day, heading in with a solid box of fish. Enjoyed the day guys! Hope to see you again very soon!

*WEDNESDAY - Apr. 4th*
*Capt. Cooper Hartmann* - Wednesday wasnâ€™t too bad of a day for fishing, considering the wind was blowing 30-mph out of the north.

*Hereâ€™s What Some of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_Capt. Billy Freudensprung is the best guide I've fished with in ten years! OUTSTANDING!
*- Robert C. 4/4/18*

Had a great time! The food and the accommodations were great, and Capt. Kevin Matula did a wonderful job! The food is always good, but the pork chop was outstanding. It was an overall great trip!
*- Frank D. 4/2/18*

The staff was very professional and helpful on all occasions. Capt. Buzz Dillon was great - we caught limits of redfish both days! The lunches were good, but the appetizers and the dinner were exceptional, and the property and accommodations are first-class all the way. Very impressed! Everything regarding Bay Flats far exceeded my expectations. Keep up the good work!
- Matt J. 4/2/18

Overall great experience! First-class facility! Definitely will be booking a trip with clients in the future!
*- Louis W. 4/2/18*_






*Upcoming Events:* 
*May 17th - Combat Marine Outdoors*
Due to damages incurred by Hurricane Harvey, Seadriftâ€™s own legendary seafood restaurant, Barkettâ€™s, will no longer be opening their doors to the public. In Barkettâ€™s absence, Bay Flats Lodge has volunteered to serve as host to this yearâ€™s annual luncheon event for the Combat Marine Outdoors organization. Their program serves as a vehicle to demonstrate to these Marines, Sailors, and other service members that there are tens of thousands of patriotic Americans who truly care about these brave warriors and are willing to show their appreciation and support by providing once-in-a-lifetime outdoor adventures in some of the most incredible places in the world. It will be our honor and our privilege to host the members of such a fine organization.

_*CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*_
May 26th through September 3rd, 2018
Just like your lure presentation, CCA is always working to improve the CCA Texas STAR Tournament. This year we are rolling out our brand new CCA Texas Guides Division. The addition of this division DOES NOT affect any other part of the tournament and guides are still ineligible in other divisions. It is the hope of Texas STAR and CCA Texas to be able to reward Texas fishing guides who support marine conservation, and empower them to help recruit more anglers into the CCA mission through this new division. The division winner will be taking home a new 26â€™ Mowdy Cat, Mercury 225hp ProXS OptiMax outboard, and custom Coastline trailer. 
Division framework: All eligible guides who were present when a member of their party catches any fish on the final leaderboard on a paid, or unpaid trip, will be entered into a drawing to win the division, pending polygraphs. Drawing will be held after the final winner board is posted. Entries will be weighted in descending order based upon final standings, with a division-winning fish (including all tagged redfish winners) being worth five entries and a fifth place fish being worth one entry. The guide must be listed on the anglerâ€™s Official STAR weigh-in form to receive entries. Please see www.startournament.org for eligibility requirements and further details.

*This Weekâ€™s Special Report:*
*Building Conservation Trustâ€™s Spring 2018 Newsletter*
Check out the BCT Spring 2018 Newsletter - There are lots of great things going on with CCA's National Habitat Program! Read on to learn more about new habitat projects, partnerships and ways you can get involved. http://mailchi.mp/89f4e2792e84/bct-spring-2018-newsletter

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High 81F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy with gusty winds. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High around 70F. Winds N at 20 to 30 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy early with partial sunshine expected late. High 73F. NE winds shifting to SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Cloudy skies early, then partly cloudy in the afternoon. High 82F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sun and a few passing clouds. High 77F. Winds ENE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Onshore flow will increase to moderate levels Friday as the pressure gradient strengthens. Isolated showers and thunderstorms are expected through Friday. The next cold front is expected to move into the Gulf waters Saturday morning with isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms possible Friday night and Saturday. After a brief period of strong northeast winds Saturday, weak onshore flow will resume on Sunday. Another frontal boundary is then expected to push through the region again on Monday, with moderate to strong east to northeast winds behind the front. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 72.0 degrees
Seadrift 72.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 70.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com*

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------

